

'Good' Beats 'Innovative' Nearly Every Time - s3b
http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/content/feb2010/id20100222_506858.htm

======
pedalpete
I completely agree with this articles description of why apple was able to
dominate the mp3 world, and haven't heard this as a description before.

Though I have to disagree with his premise about innovation. A product needs
to be good no matter what. In fact, a product needs to be great. If it is
innovative and crap, it's just crap. But that doesn't mean that innovation
should be left out of the equation.

